# Snow Forecast



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Snow is forecast Monday night thru Wed. If there ever is a time to get out in the field, it's first snow. The birds will finally get pushed out of thin cover and concentrated where hunters can get at them. Scent conditions will improve for the dogs and tracks will show what's in the area. Good luck, they're going down tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Heading down there Friday Dick...Let us know how you did...However, I have a feeling that most of snow has turned to rain down there!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yup, so far it's been a little ice and a light drizzle with no snow. Still lots of geese around but.... I've got hunters coming in the next two weeks so it should be a lot of fun..hunting, drinks and the same stories we have been telling for twenty years!! Life is good on the prairie ghetto!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Did *Fantastic* yesterday. The weather change had the birds out and moving around.

The number of sloughs have been plowed/burned reducing the available hiding places. If anyone has the opportunity now is the time to get out!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Just rain here. Roosters scored home runs, my team fowl balls.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

No snow for me Dick, but it is suppose to get cold so the birds should hold better. They did on Sunday, looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeah, Sunday was good. 35 mph wind today didn't help. Put up 4 roosters and a couple doz grouse way out of range. Cold rain and soft ice on the cover. Lab weather, they like it. Today was the first were I didn't pop a cap but it was still fun. Geese headed your way.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

We will have four hunters and four springers so it should be a lot of fun this weekend. As cold as it is, I'm going to volunteer to go in the cattails as much as I can because capping could make your nose run! This is the time of year you seperate the hunters from the killers because in my opinion anyone can go out in the early season and tag a bird or too(I call it killing) but this time of year it is a different story(I call it hunting). The cocks are smart so we will try to be just a little smarter. Let the games begin!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Was good today again birds held good this pm. They were on feed at daylight.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Of course they are going to hold g/o. What else are tame birds suppose to do?? They probably thought you guys were just out there to feed them again.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Went out last night for a brief walk and man was it brisk. Took a few cattails to get the blood flowing. Sad to say I found a dead 4x4 deer laying just of the trail in some CRP. Looked like a pretty good hit probably nicked the liver and a little of the lung but evidently they lost track of it. Kind of makes you wonder how many more there are around the country.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Yoteys will be happy :lol:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Had a great week end of hunting with friends. Got our birds(2X9) by noon each day. Had good luck in the cattails but also had good luck in tree rows. But shssh, don't tell anyone!! Good fresh air this weekend so it toughened us up a bit!! Felt like Nodak in December instead of the October weather we have been getting. Have another bunch coming in this weekend and it is suppose to be a little nicer. They are a bunch of scissorbills from Minnesota so they probably could not have taken the cold we experienced last weekend!! You know how those scissorbills are!!! I told them to leave their boats at home because the roosters aren't hanging out in the deep water anymore since the lakes have frozen over!!


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

just wondering what the weather in nodak country is like this time of year. here in iowa the weather is unusally warm. extra water breaks for the dogs as there winter coats arent needed. i hate waiting for the first snow to go out and walk for the pheasants. sunday shot a bird with the longest tail feather i can remember getting after 30 some years of hunting. and as soon as i figure out how to post it i will. but i guess i am not very sharp after trying for quite sometime.. merry Christmas to all


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

After two really cold weeks in late November and early December, it has been unseasonably warm. Highs in the upper 30s and low 40s, lows in the 20s.

Other than that, El Nino has been in full effect.










*YOOO SOOOOY ELLLL NIIIIIINO!!!*


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thursday: A 20 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 31. East wind around 11 mph.

Thursday Night: A 40 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 19. East wind around 11 mph.

Friday: A 50 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 25. Northeast wind between 11 and 13 mph.

Friday Night: A 30 percent chance of snow. Cloudy and blustery, with a low around 15.

Saturday: A 30 percent chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 27.

Saturday Night: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 10. 
___________________________________________________________

So there is a chance for the weekend. It's been a tough run for the dogs with that layer of bone dry debris on the ground and high temps. If we get a decent snow fall hunters should be able to track some birds and detrimine if others have hunted the favorite spot.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey Dick,

We can stop the request for snow now. Measured this morning, I've got 14" to move.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Went out yesterday and we got a couple. :wink: Man did the "boy ones" stick out in the snow. There was a lot of shooting going on. It was a fun day!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> We can stop the request for snow now


 No way, pain is good. Gotta fill up those wetlands this spring! Took home two and a grouse. I was so dumbfounded that it fell, I forgot the second barrel. Picture this: Center of the slough, cattails lodged over flat and covered with a foot of snow. A rooster track leading underneath. A lab and a GWP digging like crazy with only their butts sticking out. And a rooster with his head out of the snow about six feet in front of the dogs. He deserved to live.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Heard Ashley got 14 inches and Lamore got 6...How about everyone else in the S.E.?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Valley City had about 12". Birds are struggling to dig through it for food. The fields haven't blowen off yet.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

All I can say is wow! We had about as good of pheasant hunting as you could possibly get in the snow on Friday and Saturday. We must have seen 1000 birds on the land we were hunting. The three of us had our birds after a couple of walks on Friday and we got a couple on our first walk on Sat. and then switched to a little different area and...man o man were there birds. It was kind of funny because my safety froze up and so when we came up to the edge of a slough and the roosters started jumping I could not shoot and so I forced the safety off drew my gun to shoot and the trigger was froze. Wow, talk about birds. It is hard to beat bird hunting in the snow and I would like to thank the generous landowners of Nodak for all the opportunities we have been able to enjoy this past season.


----------

